# Hi, Folks!



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, there. I'm Mr_Chicken. I've been hiding in the shadows here for ages, and have finally decided to...er..._exhume_ myself :zombie:

I've been a yard haunter for four years/seasons, now.
Here's my site.

So yeah, I'm looking forward to participating!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you. Welcome aboard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool, glad to have you here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mr Chicken!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Mr. Chicken, I like your site. Nice how-to for the gravestone and I like the Nosferatu.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Howdy Mr. Chicken! Glad you came out from hiding!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I knew I smelled *chicken*!
Welcome to the forums!
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Mr.Chicken..where's the ghost?

nice site great pics


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Mr. Chicken! Are you related to Colonel Sanders!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you finally decided to join the party.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome tastes like........


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, guys!

Front Yard Fright: From your avatar I wouldn't have guessed your sense of smell was so good. :winkin:

Lilly gets bonus points!

Rick: How'd you guess?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mr. Chicken. I checked out your web site. Great stuff! Where the hell have you been hiding?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Welcome your website is very cool.(great another person than me) I mutter under my breath. Oh well looks like I'll have to practice and make more stuff this year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

HalloweenZombie: If you scroll all the way down on the home page to the Currently Active Users panel, where it says "12 members and _1 guest_," that's where I've been


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard! 
You shouldn't have stayed in hiding for so long! 
You have too much talent to not share it. 
I have been to your blog a few times earlier this year. 

Glad you decided to de-lurk!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

DeadSpider said:


> I have been to your blog a few times earlier this year. !


Really? How on earth did you find it?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

?? I dunno. 
But i did. 
As soon as I clicked the link you had provided here I remembered that i had visited already. In September I think.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah...I'll betcha it was through Hauntproject. That's how I found your caretaker (which was the inspiration for mine, however different they may have ended up). Does this look familiar?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That is an awesome face on your caretaker! 
Do tell, what did you make it with?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Crayola Model Magic.
I sculpted it over a wighead covered in tinfoil, so I can cut it off and have a hollow head (that way the clay dries w/o cracking). I seal it with some latex-based housepaint to prevent any further cracking, then do the actual paint on top of that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome, Mr.C


----------

